# Preparing for 3rd Cycle of IVF



## AlexaG (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,

Not sure where to start really...

I am just waiting to start my 3rd cycle of IVF, actually my last 2 treatments were ICSI.

My story so far...

Had my tubes removed age 24.  
1st treatment age 30 was ICSI with ex hubby.  13 eggs, 7 fertilized, best of a bad bunch used but none to freeze. BFN! Was really upset and we decided to move to Portugal to start a new life.  

After 18mths we went for 2nd treatment (in Portugal), ICSI again as my hubby had low count and motility on both occasions.  4 eggs, all fertilized only 1 grade A, but again non to freeze.  2 days after egg transfer I couldn't walk and ended up in Hospital for 2 days.  They said this was a positive sign and I got quite excited but again after the 2WW, BFN!!  

After 2nd cycle my relationship broke down with my Hubby very quickly, along with the pressure of moving abroad and he chose to go back to the UK without me.  The treatment was in Dec 06 and we split 2 months later.  Then the most devastating news came that he and his new girlfriend were having a baby.  Ironically, whilst we were still technically married!!  I am sure you can all imagine my devastation! 

But on a brighter note, in Portugal I met Bruno and we have been together 2 years.  We now live in the UK (lost my job in Portugal in recession).  We now live back in Leeds and things are going very well.  We've just managed to save up for the 3rd cycle and the good news is, it's IVF which is a 1st for me!  His count is good so no probs there this time.  Was a bit worried about my hormone levels as it's 5 years since I first started, but they all came back good.

Next app is 27th Oct, then I guess wait for next period to start which will be early Nov.  Don't know if anyone else is the same, but the pressure is making me have bad dreams every night! 

Sorry for the Essay!


----------



## bEX2010 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hiya Alexa

I read your post and of course want to wish you good luck. I hope you get your dream!

I have only had 1 ivf so far (icsi) and althhough we had 7 embryos only 3 made it to day 5. I could only have one put back and it failed to implant   that was 3 months ago. I admire you for your courage as part of me is still too scared about going through the whole process again incase it fails.

Good luck


----------



## AlexaG (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Bex,

Thanx for you response.  

I guess by what you said you did the blastocyst transfer?  This is something I a considering for this 3rd attempt but I'm not sure what to do?  I would be interested to know anyones thoughts on this?

I want to send you a big hug because I remember how I felt after my 1st ICSI, I really thought it would work and was too scared to try again just like you.  I think that's why it took me 18 months to do the next ICSI but in hindsight I shouldn't have waited so long because the years fly by.  

This time I am taking pregnancy vitamins as this is supposed to help cell development.  I've started eating lots of fruit and drinking lots of water.  I want to know that if it doesn't work this time, it isn't because I haven't looked after myself well enough.  I will stop drinking now (although I don't drink much) as I am due to start treatment next month.  I've done this everytime though.  I've also lost a stone and a half so my BMI is good this time.

Have you thought about your 2nd treatment yet or is it still too soon? xx


----------



## nmck3891 (Oct 2, 2010)

Good luck to you.
I'm on my second ICSI attempt-will know more by mid November
Alexa-you mentioned pregnancy vitamins-do you mean folic acid? or others? I'm trying everything I can to boost chances. Any paticulaar foods etc?
Natalie :O)


----------



## AlexaG (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Natalie,

After a bit of research on the internet, I found a few vitamins which help fertility and early development, so I had a look in Asda and found a multi vitamin specifically for pregnancy.  It includes Folic Acid 400mg that is advised by the hospital but also has other important vitamins, too many to list.  They are just on the shelf so you can go and see what's available in the shop.  The one I have is Asda's own brand and just says Pregnancy on it, in a yellow packet.  It says during pregnancy on the front but when I read the back it says during conception as well.  There is 30 in a packet and they are only £3.  

I am not sure on foods specifically but I have increase the amount of fruit I eat and make sure I eat it every day.  Just trying to make sure I have my 5 per day lol!

I really hope your ICSI works lots of luck to you xx


----------



## susmith (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Alexa,
Wishing you lots of luck for your 3rd ICSI treatment. 

Su x


----------



## AlexaG (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanx Su, it will be a very nice Christmas pressie if it works this time x


----------

